# 6D +70/300L goes wild (sort of)



## petach (Feb 9, 2014)

A wildlife sanctuary in NSW, Australia.

Ah......bless!



Ahhhhh........Bless! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

if looks could kill




Look into my eyes.....not around the eyes by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

David v Goliath




David and The Goliath by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

The wonderful bird is a pelican, itsbeak can hold more'n its belly-can! boom boom!




Currumbin Wikdlife Sanctuary by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Got me eye on ya mate........see!




Currumbin Wikdlife Sanctuary by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Currumbin Wikdlife Sanctuary by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

she knew the game was up the moment the puppet slipped off her hand




She knew the game was up the moment the puppet flew off her hand. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Peter, 
Some great images, the descriptive titles gave me a laugh, thanks, really like the puppet one, her look seems to back up your theory! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------

